# can you tell which color is my fantail



## sangeethdass (Jul 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell my fantail is yellow fantail or brown fantail.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Dilute Apple dun mAY BE...LETS HEAR FROM THE EXPERTS


----------



## sangeethdass (Jul 30, 2012)

Also i need to know isit a rare color in fantail.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

sangeethdass said:


> Also i need to know isit a rare color in fantail.


i have personnally never seen a fantail color like this before


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Spread brown. I would like to see it after a moult. Could be recessive yellow but like I said, I want to see it after a moult.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

...and mosaic, also.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Possibly. That's why I want to see it after a moult. It could be a bleached brown and those are new brown feathers coming in.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

its looks more yellowish lets see it after molting...
that's an Indian fantail rite?


----------



## ka_khan (Jul 23, 2012)

purpleish brown is my choice.
hamza its Indian Fantail you are right.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Recessive yellow spread. ......... After taking a second look at this bird in the second photo, I belive we have a Mosaic here Which messes things up the black on the rump look to be a spread, while the primary seem to be ash. I realy would like to see both wings. Its to bad we don't know what the parents of this bird are.Mate this bird to a blue bar(test mating) and see that it will produce.I have a very small screen and this does make it diffcult for me as my eyes are not what they were way back when I was 20 or 30. * .GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this a hen or a cock?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would think spread brown and maybe dilute aswell. I am torn though, It could be rec yellow with some blue leaking through on the rump. Or like mentioned it could be brown - mosaic.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Recessive yellow spread. ......... After taking a second look at this bird in the second photo, I belive we have a Mosaic here Which messes things up the black on the rump look to be a spread, while the primary seem to be ash. I realy would like to see both wings. Its to bad we don't know what the parents of this bird are.Mate this bird to a blue bar(test mating) and see that it will produce.I have a very small screen and this does make it diffcult for me as my eyes are not what they were way back when I was 20 or 30. * .GEORGE


Looking at the wing and flights I kind of agree with Becky about spread brown, since there is visible bleaching on the shield contracting with the new feathers, similarly in the tail, some feathers are darker than others. The spot on the back is definitely black, so I would probably have to agree about the mosaic theory.

My screen is huge, and I don't even need my 30 year old vision.


----------



## sangeethdass (Jul 30, 2012)

Its a hen , i brought it from bangalore and iam looking for a male same colour


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That patch of dark feathers still looks brown to me  Haha


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I don't know if the faded gene exists in Indian fantails but this bird looks to be the same color as my faded, dirty, t-check brown homer hens. Only difference being that some of this Indian fans' tail feathers appear ash.


----------



## fancy pigeon (Jan 30, 2013)

Do you knew enerythink about breeding indan fantail pigeons or tips thanks


----------



## fancy pigeon (Jan 30, 2013)

[

Do you knew enerythink about breeding indan fantail pigeons or tips thanks


----------

